# Christmas Day Brunch



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

I have my parents and brother coming over to visit and will be having my first Christmas in Dubai. What is the best christmas day brunch to go to.

Believe it or not Al Qasr is already fully booked, so apart from that.

Also New Years eve, anyone know of a good place you can take 60 year old parents?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Spadge said:


> Also New Years eve, anyone know of a good place you can take 60 year old parents?


Stay in, everywhere is over priced and the roads are blocked for hours on end.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol, only a Scotsman would think of sitting in on Christmas day to save some cash! Traffic, what traffic? 
You could try either the Grosvenor Hotel in the Marina or the Dubai Creek Golf Club as they're spreads should be good. Failing that I'm sure the Westin will have something pretty special if they're Bubbalicious Friday Brunch is anything to go by.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

I think Mr Rosso was more talking about New Years eve.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Spadge said:


> I have my parents and brother coming over to visit and will be having my first Christmas in Dubai. What is the best christmas day brunch to go to.
> 
> Also New Years eve, anyone know of a good place you can take 60 year old parents?


Hello Spadge,

I took my parents last New Years Eve with a few friends also to the Dubai Creek Golf & Yacht Club.

Great view, good food, very well priced considering it was New Years Eve, waiter service so no standing forever trying to get a drink and to top it all a taxi actually available to take you home when you are ready!

For a hassle free night I would definitely recommend it, we are all going again this year


----------

